
GPhone Rumor "Confirmed"....Again - transburgh
http://www.webpronews.com/topnews/2007/08/27/gphone-rumor-confirmed-again
======
jsjenkins168
Another confirmation from a different source at CrunchGear:
[http://crunchgear.com/2007/08/27/cg-exclusive-htc-insider-
co...](http://crunchgear.com/2007/08/27/cg-exclusive-htc-insider-confirms-
existence-of-the-google-phone/)

